# Decent pub in Waterloo?



## gabi (Oct 21, 2011)

Is there such a thing? I've personally never found one but haven't really looked too closely. Gotta head there tonight to meet a mate and would prefer to avoid the wetherspoons if poss...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2011)

In the station or outside?


----------



## gabi (Oct 21, 2011)

Nearby... pref not the station...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2011)

The White Hart is OK, as is the King's Arms. http://fancyapint.com/Pub/station/waterloo/967


----------



## magneze (Oct 21, 2011)

The Windmill is pretty good: http://fancyapint.com/Pub/london/the-windmill-tavern/1116


----------



## big eejit (Oct 21, 2011)

Good Beer Guide says the Hole in the Wall is "a terrific basic boozer", tho I think the emphasis is on basic.

More info here - http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/30/308/


----------



## zenie (Oct 21, 2011)

Hole in the wall is great  Not everyone's cup of tea though, it does feel like an old man's social club


----------



## gabi (Oct 21, 2011)

zenie said:


> Hole in the wall is great  Not everyone's cup of tea though, it does feel like an old man's social club



Will it be packed to the rafters on a friday night?

The mate in question is very much a Clapham type (i know i know) so not sure a grotty boozer will cut the mustard, tho i will keep it mind for my own personal use


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2011)

gabi said:


> Will it be packed to the rafters on a friday night?
> 
> The mate in question is very much a Clapham type (i know i know) so not sure a grotty boozer will cut the mustard, tho i will keep it mind for my own personal use



In that case The White Hart is your place.


----------



## zenie (Oct 21, 2011)

gabi said:


> Will it be packed to the rafters on a friday night?
> 
> The mate in question is very much a Clapham type (i know i know) so not sure a grotty boozer will cut the mustard, tho i will keep it mind for my own personal use



It's not very Cla'am no  go to the Fire Station, book a table if you can.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 21, 2011)

I like The Hole in the Wall or The Duke of Sussex.  But then I like The Albert so that probably tells you all you need to know about them 

Otherwise for those who like a classier place The White Hart as suggested, or the bar upstairs at The Young Vic are really nice.


----------



## Stash (Oct 21, 2011)

King's Arms, about 5 mins from Waterloo. Gets busy on a Friday night though:
http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/13/1395/Kings_Arms/Waterloo


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> In that case The White Hart is your place.



Which will be packed out and spilling all over the street tonight. Mostly ITV twats though, who will be going off to do other stuff later so it thins out.

It used to be a fantastic pub, and completely dead before the refurb.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2011)

Stash said:


> King's Arms, about 5 mins from Waterloo. Gets busy on a Friday night though:
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/13/1395/Kings_Arms/Waterloo



This also used to be great but now sucks cock.


----------



## gabi (Oct 21, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Which will be packed out and spilling all over the street tonight. Mostly ITV twats though, who will be going off to do other stuff later so it thins out.
> 
> It used to be a fantastic pub, and completely dead before the refurb.



Yeh, this doesnt sound good...



> it's often difficult merely to get a decent space in which to stand with your friends. We usually end up walking in and walking straight out again (and hope we haven't missed anyone). Nevertheless, this situation does seem to suit a very large group of people who live and work round here - business is usually very brisk. Off-peak it's a more sedate state of affairs and if you're around here at these times, the White Hart is useful spot to refuel. At other times, it's not for enochlophobics.



im thinking the young vic


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Which will be packed out and spilling all over the street tonight. Mostly ITV twats though, who will be going off to do other stuff later so it thins out.
> 
> It used to be a fantastic pub, and completely dead before the refurb.



This is true. The Kings Arms was very quiet last time I was there, which was a Friday I'm sure.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2011)

gabi said:


> Yeh, this doesnt sound good...
> 
> im thinking the young vic



I wouldn't.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2011)

I always liked the rose and crown. Better booze on offer and a proper pub, just tucked away enough to distract some of the more twatty media twats.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 21, 2011)

Hole in the wall for me...tis my pub of choice when waiting for a train

nice mix of suits, students, labourers, young, old getting on all nice together...just having a pint


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 21, 2011)

Hole in the Wall no doubt, never found anything else good round there...


----------



## Radar (Oct 21, 2011)

HITW++

Hmm, TEA


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 21, 2011)

Another vote for the Kings Arms on Roupell St - far enough away from the station (5 mins walk) to be a decent proper boozer.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/13/1395/Kings_Arms/Waterloo


----------



## gabi (Oct 21, 2011)

lulz. this just in from my posh friend following my sophisticated gastropub suggestions



> How about the hole in the wall - might be easiest as opposite main entrance to station


----------



## colacubes (Oct 21, 2011)

gabi said:


> lulz. this just in from my posh friend following my sophisticated gastropub suggestions



He might be posh, but he's got good taste.  Got to give him that


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 21, 2011)

Kings Arms - say no more.

Hole in the Wall when pissed , and standards decline.


----------



## big eejit (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info on this thread. I'm staying near waterloo for the week and just been in the hole in the wall. Now in the stage door. Both good.


----------



## qwertyjjj (May 21, 2012)

Avoid the Firestation and avoid the WIndmill. Way too overcrowded...only worth going to Windmill after 9pm when all the workers have fucked off.


----------



## wiskey (May 21, 2012)

We drink at the Stage Door behind the Old Vic (webber st) - it's nice enough, has a little roof terrace thingy.

Occasionally full of paramedics.


----------



## Roadkill (May 21, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Thanks for the info on this thread. I'm staying near waterloo for the week and just been in the hole in the wall. Now in the stage door. Both good.


 
It's worth taking a walk over Waterloo Bridge.  I like the Lyceum Tavern, opposite the northern end: it's a big Sam Smith's pub where the beer's cheap and well kept, and the atmosphere is usually good.  There are a few other half-decent hostelries within a few minutes walk from there too.


----------



## killer b (May 21, 2012)

Or gordons.


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> It's worth taking a walk over Waterloo Bridge. I like the Lyceum Tavern, opposite the northern end: it's a big Sam Smith's pub where the beer's cheap and well kept, and the atmosphere is usually good. There are a few other half-decent hostelries within a few minutes walk from there too.


the Lyceum put their prices up, i woldn't recommend there any more.
The Ship and Shovel, tucked away off Villier Street, is a good one near embankment station if yuo walk over hungerford bridge instead of waterloo.


----------



## Roadkill (May 22, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> the Lyceum put their prices up, i woldn't recommend there any more.


 
Really? Since when? I was in there a couple of weeks ago and it was much the same as ever - and tbh even if they did hike the prices a bit it'd still be a lot cheaper than most places in central London.


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2012)

last year i noticed it... i guess i just dont really like the place so when it went up a bit there was no reason to go in at all.


----------



## Winot (May 22, 2012)

Had a pint of Sam Smiths bitter in the Chandos on Friday - £2.70. 

Don't know if it's the same price London-wide though.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 22, 2012)

Winot said:


> Had a pint of Sam Smiths bitter in the Chandos on Friday - £2.70.
> 
> Don't know if it's the same price London-wide though.


 
Was in the Lyceum last week and it was 2.95 for the standard bitter. Still cheaper than most places, but a big jump from the last time I was there.

That said, it was early evening, a time when most pubs in Waterloo are heaving, and there was lots of room to sit down upstairs still.


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2012)

hm if yr going to pay 2.95 for a pint of bitter then I think you might as well go to the far nicer Nell Gwynne a couple of minutes away and spend maybe 20p extra. particularly as sam smiths bitter tastes dirty.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 22, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> the Lyceum put their prices up, i woldn't recommend there any more.
> The Ship and Shovel, tucked away off Villier Street, is a good one near embankment station if yuo walk over hungerford bridge instead of waterloo.


This is a very good pub, but it gets very busy.


----------



## Roadkill (May 22, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> hm if yr going to pay 2.95 for a pint of bitter then I think you might as well go to the far nicer Nell Gwynne a couple of minutes away and spend maybe 20p extra. particularly as sam smiths bitter tastes dirty.


 
Personally, I like Sam Smith's beer. Come to think of it, however, the last time I was in the Lyceum I wasn't buying the drinks, so I must be remembering a previous occasion when the beer was cheaper. £2.95 is steep for Sam Smith's, although it's still the best part of a quid less than most other places round there charge for a pint.  nicer atmosphere than some too.

Come this weekend I'll be drinking in a Sam Smith's pub where the beer is still less than £2 a pint.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2012)

theres an all bar one and slug and lettuce by the eye which are ok , or the bar in the westminster park plaza is open to the public and very swish...


----------



## co-op (May 22, 2012)

Sam Smiths bottled organic lager is bloody delicious, but I agree the bitter does taste a bit musty sometimes. Great pubs though.


----------



## co-op (May 22, 2012)

If you just want to chill out a bit and don't care about the pubby aspect, buy your own booze and go and sit on the balcony of the Royal Festival Hall, gets a lovely bit of evening sun, one of the finest views in London, comfortable chairs and usually hardly anyone around.There's a bar up there but they clearly don't mind, I went and cadged glasses off them last time I went and they were fine with that, even gave me a wine glass for the missus and a half pint for my beer.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2012)

zenie said:
			
		

> Hole in the wall is great  Not everyone's cup of tea though, it does feel like an old man's social club



Yes this ^


----------



## the button (May 22, 2012)

Rose & Crown on Columbo St is my favourite in the area.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/36/3605/Rose_and_Crown/Southwark

It's a Shepherd Neame, so that's pretty much all they sell -- but all well kept. I tend to stick to the Master Brew when I'm in there, but they do the seasonal ones, too. Decent sized beer garden out the back, upstairs bar for when it's very busy. The only drawback is that it gets filled with scantily-clad young men & ladies who have been playing 5-a-side or hockey on the nearby pitches. 

NB it's closed at weekends.


----------



## big eejit (May 24, 2012)

wiskey said:


> We drink at the Stage Door behind the Old Vic (webber st) - it's nice enough, has a little roof terrace thingy.
> 
> Occasionally full of paramedics.



I went there the other night. Very nice. Might go back again this evening. It's the closest one to my hotel.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 29, 2016)

Bumpity-bump.

We're looking for somewhere around Waterloo for our monthly post-payday drinks on Friday (we alternate between sites, so across the river isn't an option this month as it would be seen as 'cheating' ). Preferably somewhere where we can hear each other talk. Anywhere meet that criteria?


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 29, 2016)

Up thread the Kings Arms was mentioned. I was there a week or two back and whilst busy you could chat etc. Though if youre a large group it might not be right.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 29, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bumpity-bump.
> 
> We're looking for somewhere around Waterloo for our monthly post-payday drinks on Friday (we alternate between sites, so across the river isn't an option this month as it would be seen as 'cheating' ). Preferably somewhere where we can hear each other talk. Anywhere meet that criteria?



I quite like it in here:
The White Hart

A good size, not too big, not too cramped, decent beers and (as far as I remember) they don't play excessively loud music.


----------



## xenon (Mar 29, 2016)

Duke of Sussex was alright. Rail and ambulance control staff used / go there. 
Hole in Wall ok. 
Wellington?
StageDoor?

Bare in mind, I'm not that fussy...


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 29, 2016)

I went to the Lyceum recently for the first time and liked it. Admittedly it was a Monday but it was dead quiet. Just the other side of the bridge.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 29, 2016)

Interesting discussion. Waterloo suffers from a commuter population where everyone wants a drink at 5-8pm. Other times pubs aren't so bad. If you can find it on a summer evening then some of the bars on Isabella St behind Southwark tube are quite nice. They're all arches but when it's not winter it's nice to sit outside as it's south facing. Only for those in the know it seems. On a sunday afternoon you can have the place to your self.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 29, 2016)

Had my first drink after getting married in all bar one. Like most places in town on Friday, to a Duffy like me, it'll be noisy.


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 29, 2016)

What is the Cubana Bar on Lower Marsh like these days?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 30, 2016)

As has already been said, the Hole in the Wall is the only pub you need. Best pub in London


----------



## peterkro (Mar 30, 2016)

toblerone3 said:


> What is the Cubana Bar on Lower Marsh like these days?


Busy and full off shitheads.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 30, 2016)

3 mins walk from Waterloo:

The Ring - a traditional pub with boxing theme inside, good food, loads of beers and ales.

Anchor & Hope - good food, good vibes, loads to drink.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 30, 2016)

little_legs said:


> 3 mins walk from Waterloo:
> 
> The Ring - a traditional pub with boxing theme inside, good food, loads of beers and ales.
> 
> Anchor & Hope - good food, good vibes, loads to drink.



Waterloo tap, opened a couple of weeks ago sister pub of Euston tap

Waterloo Tap


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 30, 2016)

Cheers for all the recommendations. In the end someone got in there before I could suggest anywhere and we're now going to the Mulberry Bush.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 30, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Cheers for all the recommendations. In the end someone got in there before I could suggest anywhere and we're now going to the Mulberry Bush.


Mulberry Bush is full of tossers from ITV.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 30, 2016)

peterkro said:


> Mulberry Bush is full of tossers from ITV.


I'll be sure to extol the virtues of state-funded broadcasting very loudly then.


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 30, 2016)

peterkro said:


> Busy and full off shitheads.





peterkro said:


> Busy and full off shitheads.





peterkro said:


> Busy and full off shitheads.





peterkro said:


> Busy and full off shitheads.





peterkro said:


> Busy and full off shitheads.





peterkro said:


> Busy and full off shitheads.





peterkro said:


> Busy and full off shitheads.


v





peterkro said:


> Busy and full off shitheads.



That's a shame to hear that about the Cubana Bar.  I had some fun nights in there a dozen or so years when I was working on the reform of Social Work education at the Department of Health.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 4, 2016)

Shame the 'Duke of Sussex' seems to have closed. Probably the cheapest pint in the area. Hope it reopens and is not lost.

When it's sunny the 'Pineapple' down Hercules Rd isn't a bad place lounge about.


----------



## Black Halo (Apr 4, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Shame the 'Duke of Sussex' seems to have closed. Probably the cheapest pint in the area. Hope it reopens and is not lost.


It will be a pub but a Hippo Inn so slightly different to the previous incarnation.

I popped into the new Waterloo Tap, sister to the Euston Tap and Cider Tap (soon to be converted in to the Nothern tap, specialising in Northern UK beers, apparently). It is a weird(ish) space but had a good beer selection. The staff member who served us did not seem too interested in being there and muttered something under her breath about their being too big a selection.


----------

